# New PSI pen style!



## Ron Mc (Oct 17, 2006)

Has anyone noticed the new Majestic Pen on the back of the Holiday PSI catalogue?
It looks marvelous!


----------



## chigdon (Oct 17, 2006)

I have the catalog (at home -- now I want to drive home) but did not notice for some reason.  What does it look like?  I can't find it on their site.


----------



## Ron Mc (Oct 17, 2006)

Actually it looks like an Emperor style. Yet, the clip is different and the decorative designs are different.
I can't find any reference to the finished size of the pen at all so if someone knows please let us know.
It looks like Barry Gross made the pens for the picture so maybe he can assist?[]


----------



## chigdon (Oct 17, 2006)

How much?  Does it stage drill bit sizes?


----------



## vick (Oct 17, 2006)

Anyone have a picture it does not seem to be up on their web site.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 17, 2006)

What is the date of the newest coatolgue?
I just got one a week or so ago and didn't see anything new.


----------



## Ron Mc (Oct 17, 2006)

I'll try to scan the page and post the results.


----------



## DocStram (Oct 17, 2006)

Exciting news ..... now we get to buy another drill bit of an obscure size.


----------



## Ron Mc (Oct 17, 2006)

The catalogue shows Holiday 2006 #066

I have scanned and uploaded some images onto one of my pages. I am concerned about posting here because I don't have permission from the manufacturer to do so.
I'll leave the images on my site until they ask me to remove them.

Sorry about the quality.[8)]

Take a look: http://www.mckinneypens.com/majestic.htm


----------



## rpasto92 (Oct 17, 2006)

Wow, they sure jumped into the high price kit arena with both feet didn't they?  I was expecting to see something in the upper $20s, lower $30s range.  Too rich for my blood unless there is a 4th, 5th and 6th level discount that we could get with a group buy.


----------



## pete00 (Oct 17, 2006)

reminds me of an emperor......


----------



## leatherjunkie (Oct 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ron Mc_
> <br />The catalogue shows Holiday 2006 #066
> 
> I have scanned and uploaded some images onto one of my pages. I am concerned about posting here because I don't have permission from the manufacturer to do so.
> ...



thanks for the heads up.

just looked at pics, 37/64 and 15/32 for drill bits.
looks like their version of the jr gents pen


----------



## ashaw (Oct 17, 2006)

I was lucky to see it in person.  Ed spoke to me about a month ago about the new pen.  He was not sure if it would fly because of the price.  I told him as long as the kit is well made and the finish last there will be a demand for it.  
PSI has made some changes to address the intermidate and advance turner with there EURO-ROD and now the new kit.  He also told me to be on the look out for new changes.

Alan


----------



## Huzzah (Oct 17, 2006)

Interesting, the drill bit sizes are the same as for the Emperor and the prices are close.  

I wonder who will be the first to make one and post it for us to see?


----------



## gerryr (Oct 17, 2006)

The clip reminds me a Statesman, but other than that it looks just like an Emperor.  I hope my catalog is in the mail today.


----------



## DocStram (Oct 17, 2006)

I just talked with PSI. The new catalogs are in the process of being sent.  The person I spoke with was a little surprised when I told him an IAP member saw the catalog. Sounded like the catalogs would be mailed out by early November. They don't have a pic of the new pen on their website yet.  Thanks for posting it, Ron.

It will be a pleasant surprise if PSI starts thinking along the lines of quality when it comes to their pen kits. Competition has its benefits, doesn't it?


----------



## Ron Mc (Oct 17, 2006)

Actually the clip is a very nice feature of this pen! If you look closely you will note that there is a Swarovski clear crystal at the end of it. Nice touch.[]


----------



## chigdon (Oct 17, 2006)

I guess everyone is different but the only thing I don't particularly like is the Swarovski crystal, although I love them incorporating something different.  I am thrilled to see them go in this direction.  I would have bet money that Berea would have been the next to follow rather than PSI!!!  I am glad to see it though.


----------



## twoofakind (Oct 17, 2006)

If this is a sign of things to come, I can't wait. If a little competition brings us a finer product and a better selection...BRING IT ON.[]
Andy


----------



## arioux (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi,

I personnally prefer this one to the emperor and all the other "oriental" design.  Wonder how Ryan at Woodturningz will sell it for.  Mabe he will sneak in and make us a super no way we can refuse good guy deal[][}]

Alfred


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 17, 2006)

It's a loser.
The last thing I would want on a high end pen is a crystal that looks like the crystal on someone elses peb


----------



## Ron Mc (Oct 17, 2006)

"It's a loser.
The last thing I would want on a high end pen is a crystal that looks like the crystal on someone elses peb"

Eagle, Nice of you to post your personal opinion? What is a peb? I shared this with everyone because I thought it was a nice looking pen. You have to admit that the pen hardware appears to be going in a nice direction for pen turners. You must also agree that a pen of this type yields a higher profit margin (whether segmented or not) than other style like the slimline or cigar or etc...
Honestly I am surprised at your comment and wish you hadn't made it. I did not want anyone to state something like, "It's a loser" Those three words do no one any good at all.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ron Mc_
> <br />"It's a loser.
> The last thing I would want on a high end pen is a crystal that looks like the crystal on someone elses peb"
> 
> ...


Beg to Differ.
BTW the "B" is right next to the "N"
I doin't care who cut the glass( crystal for those who think a little chip of something shinng catches the eye)
It's a ball park $50.00 kit.
A kit without all the "frills" 22 k gold? 
When all is said and done that pen could be turned by anyone of us anbd it would look exactly like anyone elses.
It was much like I saw at the D.C&gt; show for those who had booths set up.
The "kit" pens from all the manufacterers could be spotted a mile away.
For the most part (not all) but for the most part anyone displaying kit pens could have been transferred to another booth  that had kit pens and you would not notice anything differnt.
Boring B2B pens.
putting a piece of glass in a clip doesn't make a hiogh end pen.
Putting bright gold fitting doesn't make it a high end pen.
It just makes it an over priced kit, that can be bought by anyone.
AS far as profit margin rethink the firgures.
I have WHOLESALED $2.90 cigars for %55.00 which retailed for $110.00
what are you going to put in THAT gaudy kit that will yield you $1500.00?
I must admit it is less tacky that the Emperor.
If the suppliers had a brain  they would put out ecomponents that are easily customizeable not a cast off from the dollar store.


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 17, 2006)

PEB = PEN??

C'mon, Ron.  I don't often agree with what eagle says or how he says it; but he is as entitled as anyone else here to express his opinion.(unless he steps over "the line" which he hasn't)  Chris had a similar comment about the crystal and you didn't jump all over him??  With all due respect, let's move on.


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chigdon_
> <br />How much?  Does it state drill bit sizes?



Same bit sizes and blank size as the Emperor......probably very similar in finished size as well??


----------



## Ron Mc (Oct 17, 2006)

First off I Thank-You for the reply. I was beginning to realize that you were ignoring any comment I made.[]
I have yet to figure out how to do this "quote thing" so bare with me.
Let's see....I'm not saying that putting the piece of glass in the clip makes it a high end kit. What I am saying is I personally like the way it looks and feel that my customer base will appreciate it.
I totally agree with you that if you take two different turners B2B pens and put them side by side the odds are that they will look the same.
Was the cigar pen you sold for $110.00 made of 1 wood type? My point is that you can make a customer very happy and purchase more supplies by selling 1 of these pens over others of the same wood type.
I agree with you (YES everyone take note![]) in regards to the Emperor kit. I personally like the way the majestic looks and I like the accents a lot. Personally I believe that the design in the accents will accept a segmented blank easier than the Emperor's. I'm thinking you would agree.
"Dollar store"? I have yet to find a dollar store that has a pen like this.


----------



## Ron Mc (Oct 17, 2006)

Randy,
You know darn well I wasn't commenting on the "clip" comment. I was commenting on the "It's a loser" comment.


----------



## Ron Mc (Oct 17, 2006)

I want to make something VERY clear to everyone. The reason I shared the information I had is because I personally believe that pen styles like the Majestic by PSI and the Emperor and Jr. Statesman by CSU can do nothing but provide additional potential customers.
Personally I hope to try one of the Majestic kits and I commend both companies for coming out with what I would call a "Higher end" pen. Keep up the good work!


----------



## chigdon (Oct 17, 2006)

Just since I was mentioned in that interchange I will through in my 2 cents just to be clear.  I think it is a great looking pen.  I PERSONALLY don't care for the crystal -- enough to keep me from buying it.  That being said, I am very excited that PSI is going that route.  I just wish they had of innovated a little more as it is pretty close to the Emperor.

As for the other issue, Ron I don't blame you for having the reaction you did -- I have had it myself.  I am trying not to pay attention to some of the more aggrevating postings here.  I don't always succeed though.

One last thing about 'high end kits'.  I agree that a kit is a kit but can't MOST OF US agree that some kits are better than others.  With the exception of a very few people here (like Bruce) who bypass the kit we are all dealing with the same kits.  I guess if I spent 2 days creating a blank I would consider using something other than a $3 kit.


----------



## rpasto92 (Oct 18, 2006)

This post has gone in a direction I never thought it would.  Ron was kind enought to let us know about this new kit and even take a risk for us by putting images of it on his site without the consent of the manufacturer.  Like the pen, don't like the pen, I don't care; but take it out on Ron and I have a problem with that.  It's this kind of treatment that makes good people not want to contribute to a forum.

Ron, thank you for letting us in on this new kit.  I value your input to this and the Y! Penturners group and hope that the disrespect you have been getting from other will not deter you from contributing in the future.

If anyone has a problem with my comments, take it out on me...


----------



## johncrane (Oct 18, 2006)

more competion thats a good thing .


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 18, 2006)

I didn't"take anything out" on Ron&gt; Why should I ?he didn't make the kit.
Without his post I would know what the kit looked like.
I am always looking for a kit that can be easily modified.
It makes no sense to omit Components that drive the price of the kit up.
The gaudier the platings the simpler the blank should be,
Very few emporers posted are compatible with what is put in them.The same will happen with this kit.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Oct 18, 2006)

looks like it uses same drill bits as the emperor.. 
the kit is a little beyond my price range right now though.


----------



## Kaspar (Nov 20, 2006)

I missed this thread, but I have to say the "pimp stone" [] is a minus for me, but I will give them a try.  Still, as with the Havana type kits they ought to have an option to leave that stone off.


----------



## Darley (Nov 21, 2006)

Well it's an Emperor pen in a different presentation, same bushing same drill bits but sorry Ron PSI is out of stock[][] if I beleive they site, take a look they even don't put photos, run out before advertising [] something fishy here[]

http://tinyurl.com/y8wj93


----------

